

How to build Instant Search and other secrets (Fluent.io) - dhanji
http://rethrick.com/instant-search

======
smg
The Fluent demo is very cool. I wish it was easier to try this service out.

Is there a plan to open source any of the WebSockets work and/or contribute it
back to Jetty?

